# .jar wirft ne NullPointerException



## Thomas123 (24. Apr 2006)

Hey,

bin gerade dabei, mein Applet zum laufen zu bekommen.
Aber beim Aufruf über den Firefox und auch IE wirft es mir diese Exception um die Ohren...



> Java(TM) Plug-in: Version 1.4.2_11
> Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.4.2_11 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
> Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Admin
> 
> ...



Die Datei ist ne verifizierte .jar.

Wo muss ich suchen? 


Grüße Thomas


----------



## Thomas123 (24. Apr 2006)

Hey,

sorry, muss mich nochmal korrigieren...

das war die falsche "Falschmeldung"...

Hier die "richtige"....



> Java(TM) Plug-in: Version 1.4.2_11
> Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.4.2_11 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
> Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Admin
> 
> ...


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Apr 2006)

Java-Konsole oder Appletviewer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> APPLET-Marke ohne CODE-Parameter


Hast du in dein HTML-File schon nachgeschaut?


----------



## Thomas123 (24. Apr 2006)

Alles klar, danke...

es fehlte der CODE Befehl.


Grüße


----------

